# Occassionally Peeing while Sleeping - Puppy



## uhohdoggy (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a 4 month old ridgeback puppy. She's awesome, mostly well-behaved, and mostly housebroken.

I have had her for 7 weeks. During that time, there have been 3 seperate instances of the dog peeing in her sleep [that I know about]. Not just a few dribbles, but a full-on pee. She goes outside plenty so its not just a matter of her not being able to hold it. All three times its been during a day-time nap, and not at night. It's happened once on a dog pad, once on my bed, and once on the futon on our front porch (when she easily could've walked 10 steps to the grass).

Is this cause for concern? The incidents are spaced out w/ at least a week in between each. She's doing well w/ house-breaking, but I'm scared that this may be a symptom of future incontinence. Is it normal for puppies to sometimes pee in their sleep, similar to human children who are just so caught up in their dreams that they don't realize they're peeing themself?


edit: She is not yet spayed, although I plan on getting her spayed at ~6 months.


----------



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

I would take her to the vet and get her checked for a UTI or something else that needs to be treated. That's not common in puppies.


----------



## Genichka (Jul 5, 2010)

My great dane had this issue when I first adopted her. When she would wake up her butt would be wet and her pillows and blanket. Sure enough, UTI, so definitely take the pup to the vet.


----------

